# Job prospects for Accounts & Finance



## praveenmattam24 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi,
Would someone know about job prospects for finance and accounts? I tried various job websites and consultants but there has been no response.


Regards
Praveen


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I see from your previous post your are outside of Australia. It is very rare to be offered a job while outside Australia considering how many people inside Australia are looking for work.

Also considering your PR has expired and that would need to be renewed. It doesn't make it easy since most employers want people to start within 2 weeks.


----------

